# Jerky Gun Recommendations?



## Luvtahike (Dec 15, 2011)

What would you recommend for a jerky gun? Or do you have a model/brand that you would not recommend? I have no idea what to look for. 

DH is buying one for me as a birthday present. He said to find a good one and then he will get it for me! 

Also, do you have any good recipes? 

Thanks! Have a great day!


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have this one and love it , there is 3 models just pick the one thats for you
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...0380;RCcat104238180;cat104723280;cat104407380


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have the Cabela's Jerky pistol, and it works very well. I like that the barrel holds more than the Nesco model - don't have to refill as often. However, I've had my Nesco model for years, and it still works fine. (I misplaced it, bought the Cabela's, then a few years later found the Nesco.)

As far as recipes, I haven't tried anything from scratch, we really like the Nesco brand seasoning packets (a lot better than the Cabela's sample we got with the Jerky Pistol.)


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I bought the Jerky blaster from Cabela's, but a few years ago someone else was making them, and I like the style of mine much better.

The part you squeeze has a flexible portion, so it fits my hand just right and I don't get sore after doing 8 lbs. (fills all twelve trays of my dehydrator).

I use Penzey's Vension sausage mix, and like that better than any of the other mixed I've bought, but I don't like highly spiced sausage.

this is what mine looks like


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Why would you need something like a Jerky Gun?


----------



## Luvtahike (Dec 15, 2011)

Packedready said:


> Why would you need something like a Jerky Gun?


To make Jerky out of ground beef. Is there a way to make it from ground beef without a gun to compress it and form it?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

After making both whole meat and ground, I prefer the ground. Easier on my teeth to chew.

This also allows me to use the bits and pieces of meat, and leave the bigger areas for cutting steaks, stew and stir fry pieces. I make most of mine with venison so there aren't many big cuts to start with. Ground also allows for mixing different types of meat if you want, and makes it easier to mix in the seasonings. 

Also, you want to keep the meat lean for making jerky. I had a bit of mix left from making sausage and used that for jerky, and it didn't turn out quite as nice as the lean stuff - still very tasty, just a bit greasier.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I just roll my ground meat out and cut into strips with a spatula. Then move to trays. Never had a "gun" for it.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Back in the day, I had huge problems with ground meat sticking to everything when I tried to roll it out & transfer to a dehy. sheet. I like the gun, especially for uniformity.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Round here, we shoot jerks with any gun available. (sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Macybaby said:


> I bought the Jerky blaster from Cabela's, but a few years ago someone else was making them, and I like the style of mine much better.
> 
> The part you squeeze has a flexible portion, so it fits my hand just right and I don't get sore after doing 8 lbs. (fills all twelve trays of my dehydrator).
> 
> ...


this is the one we have. 
We use the jerky gun to stuff small amounts of sausage, like under 5 lbs...you can feed the hog casing on the end and squeeze the trigger...works nicely


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

venison makes the BEST ground meat jerky, probably due to its nil fat content


----------

